# 14 weeks



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Just thought I'd share some pictures I took like a week or two ago and some that I took today.

I cant wait to take him out to the park and stuff so all the pictures of him arent in my house

the following 8 pictures are from like 2 weeks ago

One of his favorite past times: looking out the back door bird watching








(it's on the far left if you can't see it)










let me innn


















he likes looking out the front door too




































the following pictures are from today (14 weeks, 20lbs)

you can kind of see in this picture that he has long weight from all the diarrhea he has had lately


















just chillin




































is it just me or does he have a nice big broad chest?









well that is all I have for now


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He's too cute...and I love that in the background of the one picture, there's a Frontline commercial on the TV. lol


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww jona Hes a cutie. In those first pictures he looks like hes all legs!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your boy is so cute I like the 2nd picture of his ear ....can I ask why does he always have a leash on?


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

janine said:


> Your boy is so cute I like the 2nd picture of his ear ....can I ask why does he always have a leash on?


I was told by the trainer to always keep it on him as a puppy. At first so he can get use to it, which by now he is but also there are times when I can tell he wants to jump on the couch so I'll pull him back and sometimes I'll turn my back for one second and he found something to chew on and he'll run so the leash makes it easier for me to stop him (I know that might sound like the wrong form of training but it's impossible well not impossible but it's very hard to keep him out of trouble so the leash makes it easier to pull him away. don't hate me if that sounds really bad or is the wrong way of doing things)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is too cute, but why does he have a leash on in all the pictures


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love that age. Lots of legs and full of curiosity.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

He is very very cute. I love the first one - I have always liked the backs of heads and butts. Just wierd that way!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww he is so cute!! I can't wait to see what a handsome young man he grow up into  Keep taking tons of pictures - they grow WAY TOO FAST.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute pictures.

As for the leash being on all the time I have never done that. However everyone raises pups differently. You could always post a leash question being on a pup all the time in the _Golden RetreiverTraining _forum and may be others that train pups may see it and you can see what others may think.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe how big Jona is already! He is such a cutie.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I might try taking the leash on in the house. This morning I was petting him and he just got up and jumped on the couch across the living room. With the leash on I would just held him back from jumping on. But maybe that's not really teaching him to stay off.

I promise next pictures he will not have his leash on


----------



## samjam (Jan 14, 2010)

Aww he's getting so big! I do the leash thing sometimes as well (Sophie has a tendency to jump on the cat everytime she sees her so sometimes I keep the leash on so that when she does it i can immediately take her off and keep her close by until she calms down again - as well when the nipping gets bad its nice to have the leash there to try and pull her off ).


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is cute, those long legs, the leash makes it easier to get ahold of him, at this age they are into everything.


----------



## wendy.ws (Jul 17, 2010)

He's beautiful. I want a puppy so badly! I'm so impatient I don't want to wait the weeks I'm going to have to... It's really nice to get to see yours.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Love the last photo especially! He's really handsome and growing soo fast!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Duke's Momma said:


> He is very very cute. I love the first one - I have always liked the backs of heads and butts. Just wierd that way!


 
Oh, I love nothing more than watching Charlie when he's got his back turned to me. He just looks sooo cute and puppy-ish for some reason!

And this little guy is just SOOO freakin' cute! I love seeing pics of young puppies cause I can try to imagine if that's what Charlie looked like when he was a young lad.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww he's getting bigger. Cute pictures. It looks like someone was watching Jonas and then a Frontline commercial LOL.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Aww, Jona is getting big!! I love watching all these puppies grow  He also has a very nice stance...you can tell he's a little boy.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, what a cutie!! Adorable!


----------

